# Rabbit in a tiny hamster cage



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't believe my eyes!!
rabbit | Stoke-on-Trent | Gumtree


----------



## Allierat (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor thing


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope he finds a new how where he has the space and love he deserves. Poor wee baby


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

SO cruel, what idiot thought that was okay?

Fingers crossed it gets a new home with lots of space to run around :nonod:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

whaaaaat you mean im not supposed to keep rabbits in hamster cages!!!










oops

I kid, that was when i was hand raising him, hes now a big strong boy and nolonger in a hamster cage 

on a serious note though, hope the poor bunny finds a good home


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww poor thing, fingers crossed that he finds a much better home ASAP.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Very sad - but worse still -one of many.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I didnt even open that page as things like that really upset me!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm admin on a rescue group on FB. I'll put the link on and see if anyone can help


----------



## Jayniekinns (May 26, 2013)

If I lived closed to Stoke on Trent I'd have it just to get it out of that situation! But with not living close and I already have 2 buns (which my partner wont let me have any more!) I wouldn't be able to.
One of mine I only have as someone I know in a nearby village asked if I wanted him as her daughter was 'allergic', She had a hutch and run outside for him which she had given to her chickens and had him in a guinea pig cage in her kitchen and he's a Rex and wasn't far off fully grown. He's quite happy in his 2 tier hutch now


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Poor thing, I would have taken him in if I lived closer. I hope he finds a good home soon!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe as a Christmas present instead of secret Santa we could organized courier it people who would be able to drive him? If you would be willing to take him
I can try involve rabbit network on facebook


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've put it on the rescue group and they have made contact with the people, who unfortunately havn't replied yet.


----------

